# If anyone wants....



## Percylover (Sep 10, 2014)

I could make some cute drawings of your betta/betta fam! I would do more cartoony, but if given more time I could make them more realistic. If anyone wants to be a trial client then just post a pic(s) below!:-D


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I'd love to let you try me! Can you draw either Dolphin or Yin? (both have their own album, so you can go to my prof. to see what they look like; just choose between them, whichever you want!)


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Oh and I'd like a realistic or cartoon; whichever works best for you.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

I would love it if you could draw Prince! Here are some pictures.


----------



## Percylover (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh wow guys! Gorgeous bettas! I will draw them as soon as possible and message you when they are finished!


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you so much! I cannot wait to see what you come up with! :-D


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Thanks they aren't the fanciest, rarest, most spectacular breed and color but I love them SOOOOO much I could not even begin to tell you, and I think they are so beautiful in their own special way.


----------



## Percylover (Sep 10, 2014)

They are three of the most cute and unique lil bettas ever! I will message you both soon.


----------



## Percylover (Sep 10, 2014)

Don't judge them too badly, I just wanted to give you guys an idea of what the finals will look like. I took about three minutes for each so the final will be much better quality. Tell me if you want more cartoony/more realistic.

Also let me know how you want me to send it to you.

Finally, constructive criticism is welcomed, rude comments are dismissed.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

That is so cute, I love it! Thank you so much! :-D


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

I would be so happy if you would draw 
Dahvie


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

here is a better picture of him


----------



## Percylover (Sep 10, 2014)

sweetbettafish said:


> That is so cute, I love it! Thank you so much! :-D


Thanks! This is NOT the final though. Anything you want me to adjust or change before I do the final?


----------



## Percylover (Sep 10, 2014)

ToniMarieHolka said:


> I would be so happy if you would draw Dahvie
> /QUOTE]
> I would love to! I'll message you when I finish the quick sketch and then you can help me adjust it to your liking.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

The only thing that I can think of is maybe making the lips a little less kissy. Other than that, nope!


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

Percylover said:


> ToniMarieHolka said:
> 
> 
> > I would be so happy if you would draw Dahvie
> ...


----------



## Percylover (Sep 10, 2014)

sweetbettafish said:


> The only thing that I can think of is maybe making the lips a little less kissy. Other than that, nope!


So a bit more realistic? I can do that! Message me how you want me to send it to you.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Sure! You can send it to me whichever way is easiest for you.


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Can you draw Neptune and Winter the both also have their own albums.And for Winter can you write S.I.P on Winters drawing?Thx (I would like realistic)


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

I like your drawings! Can you draw my bettas?this one is Valentino


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

And this is Suki


----------



## Percylover (Sep 10, 2014)

Sorry guys, I've had a really long few days. Hopefully I'll get to do these over the weekend.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

No rush. :-D


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

All I can think of is I would like their fins a little longer and more spred out  They are both cute drawings!


----------



## Percylover (Sep 10, 2014)

MiriamandMoonlight said:


> All I can think of is I would like their fins a little longer and more spred out  They are both cute drawings!


Perfect! I will let you all know when they are finished, thank you for your patience.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you so much for drawing them!


----------



## Percylover (Sep 10, 2014)

Sorry they took so long! The others will be uploaded soon.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

They are beautiful!!!! Can't wait to see mine! Yin and Dolphin thank you too.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

OMG I love it thank you it looks just like him and I saved it to my computer


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks it's adorable


----------



## Percylover (Sep 10, 2014)

I will send you guys better pictures in a little bit, and dolphin, yin etc will be up soon.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Great! I can wait.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

Draw my baby please!


----------



## Percylover (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh. My. Goodness. My computer acted up and didn't upload the pictures. I am so sorry!!!! I will upload them today. (Dolphin/Yin Prince Neptune Winter Suki)

Oh and also, Willpagenz, what is your fishies name?


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

Jawz!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Percylover (Sep 10, 2014)

I hope you like them! The others should be up soon.


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

Could you do mine?


----------

